# spannungswandler auf mainboard kühlen



## >ExX< (13. März 2013)

*spannungswandler auf mainboard kühlen*

mahlzeit,


weil meinem phenom ll x4 955BE ab und zu mal die puste aus geht, will ich ihn übertakten, bzw. hab ihn schon oft übertaktet gehabt.
Nur habe ich schon 2 mal mein board geschrottet, und zwar vermute ich dass es die spawa's sind, da die nicht gekühlt werden.


wollte mir jetzt eigentlich wärmeleitkleber bestellen und diese MOSFET kühler http://geizhals.de/enzotech-mos-c1-mosfet-kuehler-a377380.html draufkleben.


Reicht es auch wenn ich 2 oder 3 lüfter Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XM2, 40x40x10mm, 3800rpm, 6.7m³/h, 14dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
drüber positioniere?

im worst case würde die cpu kurzzeitig 1,6v ausgesetzt sein, im alltagsbetrieb aber nur maximal 1,55V.


----------



## xpSyk (13. März 2013)

Kühler brauchts du dafür nicht kaufen! Jedes hochwertige MB muss das verkraften, es klinkt als ob das Netzteil,das Problem ist, Schlechte/Defekte NTs grillen oft Komponenten^^ GehäuseLüfter die aufs MB und CPU zeigen mal bisschen mehr aufdrehen.


----------



## >ExX< (13. März 2013)

*AW: spannungswandler auf mainboard kühlen*

also am netzteil sollte es nicht liegen, hatte damals schon spannungen usw. durchgemessen gehabt, als ich nocht nicht wusste dass es am mainboard liegt^^


habe zu dem msi A870 G-54 schon nen paar rezensionen gelesen, und das ist wohl öfters mal defekt 

und ich wüsste halt nicht woran es sonst liegen sollte, weil die spawa's ungekühlt sind.

cpu wird immer schön kühl gehalten bei 52grad, nur pusten die lüfter direkt zum heckrotor vom gehäuse, sodass die spawa's nicht im luftstrom liegen


----------



## xpSyk (13. März 2013)

*AW: spannungswandler auf mainboard kühlen*

Vileicht kriegst du ja dein MB (und die SpWas) irgendwie in dem Luftstom indem du z.B. dem Gehäuselüfer neu positionierts. 
ich schätze aber das macht keinen Unterschied, lieber das Board wechseln wenns wieder schrottet.  Von den MSI MBs hört man im Gegensatz zu dem MSI GraKas nicht so viel gutes...


----------



## >ExX< (13. März 2013)

*AW: spannungswandler auf mainboard kühlen*

auf der rückseite gibts nur den einen lüfterplatz, deswegen siehts schlecht aus. eventuell könnte der lüfter oben im deckel was bringen, aber ich glaube eher nicht.


----------



## xpSyk (13. März 2013)

Ja wennder im Deckel senkrecht auf das MB und die Komponenten bläst schon ^^


----------



## >ExX< (13. März 2013)

Ne. Der saugt raus


----------



## xpSyk (13. März 2013)

Umdrehen?


----------



## jumpel (13. März 2013)

*AW: spannungswandler auf mainboard kühlen*

Hi ExX,
welches Board hast du denn genau? Guck mal in meine Sig, zweiter Link, ich hab mich dem Thema auch mal ein bisschen angenommen ;]
Meiner Meinung nach ist es schon sehr wichtig die zu kühlen. 

@xpSyk:
zum Thema: "Jedes hochwertige MB muss das verkraften..."
Jedes hochwertige Mainboard hat auch meistens von Haus aus MOSFET Kühler verbaut, einige jedoch nicht, unter anderem meins und evtl. auch das von ExX. 
Kein MOSFET Kühler und trotzdem OC-Möglichkeiten beisst sich zwar, aber es wird hergestellt.
Natürlich gehen die Meinungen ausnander, was SpaWa's verkraften jedoch bin ich der Meinung 'Je kühler, je besser'.


----------



## >ExX< (13. März 2013)

*AW: spannungswandler auf mainboard kühlen*

@xpSyk: ne, ich glaub das bringt nicht so viel, den einfach umzudrehen^^

@jumpel: das trifft sich ja gut

meinst du die Enzotech kühlerchen die ich verlinkt habe sind ok?
oder soll ich mir auch irgendwie so einen kühlblock kaufen und draufpappen?


----------



## jumpel (13. März 2013)

*AW: spannungswandler auf mainboard kühlen*

naja wie du ja gelesen hast, ist 'draufpappen' halt so ne Sache.
Wenn du kleben willst, dann würd ich die enzo's nehmen, die sind schön leicht und der Kleber muss nicht allzu viel halten. Allerdings wirst du mit der Temperatur natürlich nicht so weit runterkommen wie mit großen Kühlern. 
Auf jeden Fall sollten sie besser als garnichts sein.

Für meinen "Riesenkühler" hätte ich wohl richtigen Wärmeleitkleber benötigt den man vermischen muss. Das bringt natürlich den Nachteil mit sich dass der dann wirklich bombenfest hält und man den Kühler wohl nichtmehr ohne Gefahr abnehmen kann.


----------



## >ExX< (13. März 2013)

*AW: spannungswandler auf mainboard kühlen*

ja, habe gerade kühler + wärmeleitkleber gekauft, sowie 3 kleine 40mm lüfter 

Zalman VGA FET Heatsink for ATI Readon HD4870, ZM-RHS70: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
habe die letzten beiden ergattert 

Arctic Silver Alumina Wärmeleitkleber - 5 Gramm Set: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
den kleber, damits auch nie wieder abgeht 

http://www.amazon.de/Noiseblocker-B...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1363212023&sr=1-1
sowie 3 davon, 2 für die Spawa´s und 1 für die Northbridge


----------



## >ExX< (15. März 2013)

*AW: spannungswandler auf mainboard kühlen*

Hier sind die bearbeiteten Zalman ZM-RHS70

habe außen die Nasen für die Pushpins abgesägt und etwas abgepfeilt.

Weil der Boden unten leider nicht plan war musste ich den auch noch plan pfeilen.

Eigentlich ganz gut geworden, dann muss ich nur noch auf den Wärmeleitkleber warten, der müsste morgen kommen


----------

